# Erstellen der Abi-Zeitung



## Warper (22. Dezember 2002)

Hi!

Ich habe die "ehrenvolle Aufgabe" mit einigen anderen, die Zeitung unseres Abi Jahrgangs zu erstellen. Nun meine Frage:

Hat irgendjemand von euch ein Tipp, mit welchem Programm so etwas am besten klappt?

Also, Word kann man natürlich voll vergessen. Adobe Pagemaker werde ich mal ausprobieren, noch mehr Ideen?

Wäre super nett!


mfg Warper


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Dezember 2002)

unsere abschlusszeitung klasse zehn wurde mit CorelDRAW erstellt. so super sieht sie allerdings nicht aus [hab’ ja nicht dran mitgearbeitet  ]

frage: wieso kann man Word &raquo;natürlich voll vergessen&laquo;? wenn man genug ahnung hat, kann man mit diesem programm super dinge erstellen. klingt komisch – ist aber so.


----------



## Tim C. (22. Dezember 2002)

Microsoft Publisher (hat den Vorteil ist zu bedienen wie Word und habe ich aus diesem Grund auch unsrem Abizeitungsgremium empfohlen).

Die zweite Alternative ist wie schon erwähnt Adobe Pagemaker.


----------



## Warper (22. Dezember 2002)

Absolut nicht. Du scheiterst schon dadran, wenn du in der Kopf/Fusszeile eine Art Inhaltsverzeichnis wiedergeben willst. Also z.b. so:

: Kategorie - Seite :

Wenn du nämlich verschiedene Kopfzeilen haben möchtest, musst du in Abschnitte unterteilen usw. Ist absolut mistig und das endet bei ca 200 Seiten in schier unmöglichem Datensims 

Das war bei der Facharbeit schon schlimm genug!

[EDIT]Dieser Beitrag war noch auf Word bezogen[/EDIT]


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Dezember 2002)

so ’ne spielereien braucht man ja auch nicht für ’ne abi-zeitung


----------



## Tim C. (23. Dezember 2002)

> so ’ne spielereien braucht man ja auch nicht für ’ne abi-zeitung



Also die Abizeitung unseres letzten Abijahrgangs die hatte doch schon ein sehr professionelles Layout und es hat nur gut getan. Also sag mal lieber nicht sowas braucht man nicht


----------



## Gleis24 (6. Januar 2003)

Wie wäre es mit den dafür üblichen Programmen?

InDesign oder Quark?

Word ist ein Schreibprogramm. Die Texte verfasst ihr am besten mit Word und ladet euch dann die Texte in euere Layoutsoftware. Word kann man für einen halbwegs gescheiten Satz nicht gebrauchen.

Benutz also entweder Pagemaker (Der ist aber schon etwas altbacken)
Oder Quark bzw. InDesign. Beide Programme können im Prinzip dasselbe, die Unterschiede sind nur für Fachleute interessant. Ich persöhnlich bevorzuge InDesign, ich nutze halt Adobe ansonsten auch und in der Firma arbeite ich jeden Tag damit.


----------



## d-beam (1. Oktober 2003)

kann ich nur bestätigen und indesign weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, das sich für eine Abizeitung der Aufwand lohnt Indesign oder Quark zu kaufen. Da ich mal vermute, das die Abizeitung Werbung enthalten wird ist sie kommerziell, somit sind Demoprogramme ausgeschlossen...


----------



## JoelH (1. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

also wir haben unsere Abizeitung mit Word gemacht, anno dazumal 1992  Aber ein Kumpel von mir hat eine kleien Druckerei und der schwört auf PageMaker. Iss halt nicht billig. An euerer Stelle würd ich halt Word oder noch besser Open Office benutzen. Einen freien 'Pagemaker' kenn ich leider nciht


----------



## Gleis24 (1. Oktober 2003)

Sucht euch irgendsoein verwirrten Linux Kerlchen und lasst den Kram in Latex programmieren.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2003)

Oder ihr nehmt 99 Euro aus den/r Klassenkasse/n und holt euch:

Signwawe Auto Illustrator

http://www.auto-illustrator.com/


----------

